
Adblock Indiscriminately blocks the css class “follow-button” - teapot01
I was building and testing some front end for a new project and couldn&#x27;t work out why the follow button wouldn&#x27;t show up, turns out adblock doesn&#x27;t like it and blocks it, along with the rest of these:<p>[code]
::content #topNavLeaderboardAdHolder, ::content .sub_gplus, ::content .vadvert, ::content #top-social-share-buttons-container, ::content .sharing-links, ::content .page-ad, ::content .btnTwt, ::content #adSenseLoadingPlaceHolder, ::content .rightcol-block-ads, ::content .fbStripeVer-facebook, ::content #footer-google-icon, ::content .sharethis-buttons, ::content .follow-button, ::content #player_middle_ad, ::content #google_ads_box, ::content .widget-sponsor, ::content #ad-extra-comments, ::content .advertisement-space, ::content .sponsor-right, ::content .adOuterContainer
[&#x2F;code]
======
angry-hacker
Depending on what list the adblock is using, it can also block analytics and
every with _ad_ in it.

------
pki
adblock does not. an adblock filter you have installed does.

~~~
teapot01
Apologies, right you are. This is a default install though, I've never
actually installed new filters

